# Calix



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Woke up a couple of days ago to see Calix had a little fungus growing above his mouth. I put him in a 1 gal bowl with some fungus medication, but I guess it didn't work. I came home today to find him dead.

Pretty frustrated right now tbh because it seems like my bettas die regardless of what I do.

RIP Calix


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I'm sorry! Was he the betta in your avatar? He was pretty. I'm sorry!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Aw, and you just lost Albatross a few before this one. I am so sorry. 
R.I.P. to all your lost Bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Calix!! RIP Calix.


----------

